# Sweaking on right front side wheel



## niceguy1587 (Jun 25, 2005)

I need help. I have a 95 altima, there is a sweaking noise that happens whenever the wheel makes one full rotation. And the whenever I go over bumps, there is a little rattling type noise, like something is lose. Now I dunno if the front brakes need changing or if I need new brakes shoes. But I need some, any advice that I can get to fix this problem...


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

Do you have hub caps? If so try pulling it off and then after inspecting it for any thing broken, remount it. You migh want to pull the wheel off to inspect your brakes as well. Check the pad thickness and look for anything loose, damaged, or bent.
Also consider taking it in to the dealer for an oil change and ask if they coul see if they can find the cause of the noise when they inspect it while changing the oil.

Troy


----------



## Aussie_Dan (Aug 21, 2004)

KA24Tech said:


> Do you have hub caps? If so try pulling it off and then after inspecting it for any thing broken, remount it. You migh want to pull the wheel off to inspect your brakes as well. Check the pad thickness and look for anything loose, damaged, or bent.
> Also consider taking it in to the dealer for an oil change and ask if they coul see if they can find the cause of the noise when they inspect it while changing the oil.
> 
> Troy


I had something similar happen to my car. Turns out it was the splash shield that covers the front brake disk. mine was bent and rubbing on the disk. It may pay to check if your shield is okay on your car.
Dan.


----------



## tm_94altima (Aug 12, 2005)

My car makes a squeaking noise, and it is from a bad wheel bearing.


----------

